# Which Kind Of Serra



## yamy (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

not the best pics. try to get a clear flank shot.

i would guess S.Sanchezi


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> not the best pics. try to get a clear flank shot.
> 
> i would guess S.Sanchezi


+1


----------



## yamy (Jan 16, 2006)

i also think that sanchezi ,but the red eyes makes me worry?


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

:nod:


ersin said:


> i also think that sanchezi ,but the red eyes makes me worry?


 S.Sanchezi not a black rhom for sure :nod:


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks like a juvi sanchezi due to the belly scutes


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

This fish Sanchezi, Ersin..


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Sanc.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ersin said:


> i also think that sanchezi ,but the red eyes makes me worry?


umm red eyes??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sanchezis..


----------

